# Anyone else REFUSE to do residential??



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I HATE resi work. 40 driveways, 40 bosses, wanting it done 40 different ways. theres a select few that let you do your job. but all the others try to chime in on price, how its done, what time, etc etc. 

anyone else feel the same as i do?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Been plowing almost exclusively resi for years- found commercial was too much work with the added maintenance, low trigger points, etc...
Most of my resi customers have been great, thos who have not are no longer customers.
Very few in my time have wanted to work on price- they either sign or they don't, and as I don;t raise my rates often and thro my good customers discounts here and there (like half cost cleanup or no charge cleanup) there is very little concern about my costs- and I have come to find out I am one of the more expensive in my area.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

we have been doing resis for over 20 years....best money maker we do
once you establish a relationship with the customer you are good to go....most of the same customers now as day 1


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from on this to a point ,but after all we are in a service business and its an unfortunate reality that our customers are going to have an opinion how we should perform our job. Luckily my local market share allows me to concentrate mostly on larger commercial properties and I do not generally solicit residential work, however I do plow several residentials as well, mostly long time customers who understand how and when I will service them. I refer most other residentials who approach me to a friend who does strictly residential work and he in turn gives me a percentage of the money he makes off these. I must add however that this guy does QUITE WELL for himself on strictly resi work, largely because he understands how to plan his route, has a good equipment for that type of work ( Jeep n Ranger w 6.5 plows n blowers) etc.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115249


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Rewriting your contracts(assuming you have them sign one) & tightening your route(this may take time) might be where you need to start?

I have learned over the last couple yrs, that resi work can be just as profitable as comm work when done right....I like a mixture of both.

Do some searching. There are ALOT of helpful threads here that touch on the aspects of building a profitable resi route. Good luck.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

As has been stated-we are a service business. Some providers are more willing to give a little for individuals needs, just as dealers do. I do business with the dealers that can satisfy my individual needs. In 20 yrs of providing service, I have worked hard at maintaining a 50/50 split residential/commerical. If a commercial wants to get screwy on price, so be it, I pick up another at my price. If a residential gets too demanding, I pass along the name of another provider, and ask that they cancel service when arrangements are made.

I have to be honest, commerical has always been more demanding!

To me, you can let price drive the market or you can market your price.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i understand what you all are saying, and everyone is right. i myself just like commercial, i have 1 place to go (with each account), stay there and work, they all understand the triggerpoint, all they care is the lots are clean and sanded. they get the bill, corporate pays it. corporate never misses a week of work due to illness, or had to replace the transmission in their car so they cant pay me. I have 1 person to answer to (property manager) and 1 person to please. its just simple to me. 

However, if you can get a bunch of drives in a tight space, and clearly explain to all customers so they dont ***** and argue, you can make good cash. but that never seems to be the case with me anymore.


----------



## VIGA CONTRACTOR (Jan 6, 2011)

To Who It May Concern:
We are a snow removal sub-contractor (Residential or Commercial). We have well-trained crews. We are hard workers with more than 10 years of experience, used to work up to 15 hours a shift or more if is necessary. 
Our hours are flexible depending on weather or contractors considerations.
We work by hour and we are able to send out to the job side 20 to 40 workers every single day.
We are incorporated with the proper insurance; we are responsible, organization that is loyal and honest. We are easy going and will always listen to your supervisor’s recommendations. 
We are looking for a company that always pay on time, and can keep one or two crews working on any storm.
We also do snow removal on commercial roofs).
Our areas of service are New Jersey and East Pennsylvania.


Sincerely
Ivan Gamboa
VIGA Contractor inc.
(866)766-3762


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

VIGA CONTRACTOR;1185347 said:


> To Who It May Concern:
> We are a snow removal sub-contractor (Residential or Commercial). We have well-trained crews. We are hard workers with more than 10 years of experience, used to work up to 15 hours a shift or more if is necessary.
> Our hours are flexible depending on weather or contractors considerations.
> We work by hour and we are able to send out to the *job side* 20 to 40 workers every single day.
> ...


THATS AWSOME!! what side of the job do you usually work on?


----------



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

VIGA CONTRACTOR;1185347 said:


> To Who It May Concern:
> We are a snow removal sub-contractor (Residential or Commercial). We have well-trained crews. We are hard workers with more than 10 years of experience, used to work up to 15 hours a shift or more if is necessary.
> Our hours are flexible depending on weather or contractors considerations.
> We work by hour and we are able to send out to the job side 20 to 40 workers every single day.
> ...


A little random for placement, don't you think? You're going to do well in the business!


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

originally i didnt want to do residential work. Just didnt want to deal with all that stuff that the op was talking about. In my first year I had a lot of requests for the work and sadly turned it down. I then thought about it a little more over that winter and summer and decided to add it the next winter. 

Its a great little money maker if you do it right. First we dont send a huge truck, right now were just using a 1/2 ton regular cab truck. Makes it really easy to manuever in drives. Two guys in a truck. One gets out and does the walks and areas that need to be cleared with a blower and the other plows. Usually the guy is done plowing first so he salts then. 10-15 bags of ice melt in the bed of the truck and a push spreader and your ready to go. truck has two snow blowers and 2 shovels so on sites where it doesnt make sense to plow, or we cant, both guys are running the blower. 

By using a seperate crew, were not taking away from our commercial work, but should the need arise basically another plow truck or shoveling crew is available.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

it sucks having a different boss for each driveway but most of them let me do my work without bothering me


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I refuse to do commercial

More expensive equipment more ware and tear more insurance, and less $/hour


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm strictly commercial. I have a close friend that is strictly residential. Overall, he grosses more per hour than I do but I prefer having fewer bosses and being able to be on one site for a few hours rather than moving around all night.

Six of one, half dozen of the other I guess.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

We do mainly residential and 99% of all our snow clients are year round with landscaping. It does take time to get the right clients, the worst are the ones that only want snow done that park excalty where you tell them not to and then think your going to stand 20 mins and wait while they clean off there car and try to drive out.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a client that was like that. I said I will be happy to wait for him to clean his car off and move it. I charge $225/hour so take your time.

He now keeps his car out of the way


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't do residential. Actually as of this year I'm not doing any residential service for my irrigation business anymore either. It's just not worth the headache. All residential accounts do for me is pay for the work getting done. A service call pays basically for a guy and parts for the hour, maybe fuel. Then if you count the return visits or the freebies here and there it literally breaks me even most of the time. Too many people can not be pleased.

As for snow, around here it's not worth it. The most I'd ever get for a driveway is $20 on the high side. I make real $$ on my commercial accounts and would be wasting my time doing anything residential.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Commercial*

We only do commercial work. However, I don't think it's wrong or right. It's how you are set up equipment and labor wise. Your niche will work.


----------



## DeAdZoNe (Oct 28, 2006)

trqjnky;1185199 said:


> I HATE resi work. 40 driveways, 40 bosses, wanting it done 40 different ways. theres a select few that let you do your job. but all the others try to chime in on price, how its done, what time, etc etc.
> 
> anyone else feel the same as i do?


few ways to look at it, 40 bosses..yes....but with 2 commercials (ie gas stations, banks, resturants) you could have 2000 bosses a day....slip and falls, accidents in the lot, etc. You dont see alot of cases going to court over a driveway not being plowed, but ALOT go for commercial. Can make good money both ways, its all about what kind of BS you want to deal with lol.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

trqjnky;1185199 said:


> I HATE resi work. 40 driveways, 40 bosses, wanting it done 40 different ways. theres a select few that let you do your job. but all the others try to chime in on price, how its done, what time, etc etc.
> 
> anyone else feel the same as i do?


My customers are understanding about the time it takes to get to their driveway because they know if they need to have the driveway cleared by a certain time, it is clear. They also call before a bigger snow storm to let me know work schedules for those who have varying work hours. I just rework my plow route a bit to do my best to make everybody happy. Afterall, without my customers, I would be a business owner with no business, and that does not pay the bills.

Residential customers are great, as long as you treat them the way you want to be treated yourself, with respect. As a result, the majority of my customers are from current customer referrals.

My prices are definately not the lowest, they are in the middle range when compared to the other plow guys/companies in my area. I only had a handfull of complaints regarding price estimates saying I was too high. Those potential customers do not bother me too much UNTIL they blurt out the "the last guy only charged me XX amount to plow last year". I respond by politely trying to sell them a good used snow shovel so they can save even more money, yet if they want to spare themselves of the tough manual labor I would be happy to plow their driveway for the price quoted. I even sold one shovel last year with that sales pitch...lol.

Matt


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I do both but i only have 3 commercial accounts and they are small. I rarely have any issues with residential accounts, if i do tell them how it is or they can find someone else. They need the service more than i need the work or they would not call.


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Only residentials for me now 10 mile radius no complaints so far and all new customers are referals. Better money per hour less wear and tear and no need to be in truck at 2am. I will never go back to commercial.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

got-h2o;1185980 said:


> I don't do residential. Actually as of this year I'm not doing any residential service for my irrigation business anymore either. It's just not worth the headache. All residential accounts do for me is pay for the work getting done. A service call pays basically for a guy and parts for the hour, maybe fuel. Then if you count the return visits or the freebies here and there it literally breaks me even most of the time. Too many people can not be pleased.
> 
> As for snow, around here it's not worth it. The most I'd ever get for a driveway is $20 on the high side. I make real $$ on my commercial accounts and would be wasting my time doing anything residential.


Sounds to me like you needed to raise the price of the service call. Also parts should be a seperate charge completely.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dforbes;1186631 said:


> Sounds to me like you needed to raise the price of the service call. Also parts should be a seperate charge completely.


I've been in business 10 years, and that is how I do it. I'm actually dead even on my service call pricing compared to my local competition. I charge list on all parts too, more than doubling my $$ on them. It's my own fault as I have weeded out a lot of the PIA residential customers over the years and am down to about 40 left from hundreds. I rarely get much resi service throughout the year aside from turn ons and winterizations. I make so much more $$ on HOA's and management companies b/c we're always there fixing stuff, not to mention larger commercial accounts. It's strictly T&M and no questions asked. Home owners will do minor crap themselves before they call us out......especially these days. I dropped a lot of clients the last few years b/c I refuse to activate a system without doing the backflow test, something many don't want to pay for. Most of them call the little guy that doesn't care or they choose to do it themselves. I do well on winterizations, but the random service call for a broken head isn't worth it anymore. I make triple the money in snow than I do throughout the on season. I'm just burned out with it. If you were local, I'd give you a large client list that I don't feel like dealing with anymore.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

ya the residential crew did like not having to be in at 2am. Now they are. We picked up 2 really small commercial accounts, that it would just be a waste to send the big trucks too and a sidewalk crew. So these guys go do them. Usually done with them by 330 or 4 and then its off to the residentials. Majority of ours have to be cleared by 730am so we have to start on them by 430 at the latest. A few are as late as about 10am, but they are usually done by 9.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we dont do residential. UNLESS its for a business owner whose property we plow. I'd much rather have properties with low triggers, and low tolerance and dedicate as many resources to those properties as possible.


----------



## Biggin Scape (Jan 9, 2011)

We do mostly commercial work. We do provide service for some residential properties. I dont mind residential. I let them know up front that we must take care of the commercial first, and we will get to you as soon as we can. They dont seem to mind. "as long as it gets done".

*www.BigginScape.com*


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd rather have my Massachusetts residential accounts back. Good money and didn't take long. My customers were never in a rush for it to be done, no complaints and most of them were COD (collect on delivery). It was nice to be done and go right to the bank.

Commercial is ok, but it can rough with just a pick up.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

I do both. The way I see it is that if i do not offer it to my clients then some one else will and I might be out of a landscape client come next season. It is also good money if you have a tight route.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I HATE RESI WORK!!!!!!!
I do about 1/2 and half right now.... nothing to huge though. 
Next year it will be 3/4 commercial work 
I love it most of them are easy to work with and let me do my job so they can do theres. 
Resi's always B**** when we cant get their whole side of the driveway because they got a freakin bush that hangs over it or something dumb to that extent!


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I'll take the $150/hr plus I make on residential work anyday of the week over commercial.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Perfer a mix. 
Resi's are fast and quick cash (cash being the operative word). Our two large commercials pay our bills. We have one Marriot hotel that is seasonal. This covers are insurance, repairs, and salaries for the season. 
I live where we plow so I have a mail box that is dedicated for snow payments. About one third of our 75 (and counting) drives/lanes/roads will drop payment off within a day or two without being billed. We have very little customer turn over turn over and the same guys have been plowing them for years. Do we get complaints and asked to wait form someone to move their cars? Yes, not a big deal. When the drives are done, they are done. When our lots are done they aren't. Repeated visits to clear spaces and spot salt are a PIA.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

theplowmeister;1185602 said:


> I refuse to do commercial
> 
> More expensive equipment more ware and tear more insurance, and less $/hour


The only thing that intigues me about commercial is that on a smaller storm with my current resi route, they only expect to be cleared once after all the snow has fallen. Therefore, I have this feeling that I'm missing an opportunity to work DURING the storm. Does that make sense? I always think about supplimenting my resi route with a couple of nice commercial (office building type) lots with a low trigger.


----------



## Biggin Scape (Jan 9, 2011)

With Wal Mart, they want the snow cleared every 2 inches. So if we get 6, we will go out a few times. Others want us to wait till the storm has quit (to minimize their Invoice). But if you can get a seasonal contract, (flat rate) they want you out every dusting. 

BigginScape


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

The way I work it and customers like it to minumize their cost is I leave my house at 3-4 inches.If the storm is only going to be no more than 6 inches,I wait till it is over.That way the driveway is clean and not have an inch or so of fresh snow on it.I am a part-timer so I cannot be running to a commercial lot every couple of inches.Also if we have a lot of windy days,I could lose my shirt by the end of the season with a specified contract.I do not expect to be paid if it does not snow but when it snows I want to be paid,hence liking residentials alot bettter.Plus any cash jobs are REAL nice.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Plow man Foster;1189912 said:


> Yeah I HATE RESI WORK!!!!!!!
> I do about 1/2 and half right now.... nothing to huge though.
> Next year it will be 3/4 commercial work
> I love it most of them are easy to work with and let me do my job so they can do theres.
> Resi's always B**** when we cant get their whole side of the driveway because they got a freakin bush that hangs over it or something dumb to that extent!


just a reason to replace that bush in the spring and charge them for it :laughing:


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

my residentials are easy i tell them at what depth im gonna plow it and how much or they can request but if its less that what i do then they will pay for a return if they do not like my methods then they can find a "pleaser plow"


----------



## thatlittleguy? (Sep 22, 2010)

Why wouldn't you do resi's, guys like this must be PRINTING MONEY!

http://nh.craigslist.org/hss/2153563508.html

I wouldn't drive 20 miles each way to do a hilly, un-paved drive for 20 bucks... Jim here is def. in it for the long haul


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

KMBertog;1191924 said:


> just a reason to replace that bush in the spring and charge them for it :laughing:


Should have saw my boss Last snow storm!!!!!!!
He's in a straight driveway because someone complained or something,
I drive up and say oh that truck looks familier.....
Then i see a 5'5" guy swinging a plastic shovel at a couple 9" tree branches!!!:laughing::laughing:

They were too low for his C4500! He hates the scratches!
Soo i told him to back out then i got it with the 2500


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

trqjnky;1185199 said:


> I HATE resi work. 40 driveways, 40 bosses, wanting it done 40 different ways. theres a select few that let you do your job. but all the others try to chime in on price, how its done, what time, etc etc.
> 
> anyone else feel the same as i do?


I have found as long as you do it right, take your time and do a nice neat job, there are NEVER complaints.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Other than one factory lot I do all residential, most of which are lawn customers too. Never really had a problem with customers telling me how to plow. When I used to bill per push I did have some people telling me they only wanted it plowed once and that sort of thing, but now that I charge by the inch it's done away with that problem. I make it clear up front how I do things. I'm a contractor, not an employee so I do things my way.

The only thing that really aggrivates me is when I show up and the driveway is already done and they didn't bother to call and tell me that they didn't need me.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I do mostly residential customers as they are also my summer customers for power equipment service.

I have 2 lots that I push, one is a church and the other is mine. lol

I'd love nothing more than to snag the 3 lots next to my shop though. Would round out the route and be an easy gig.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

thatlittleguy?;1191978 said:


> Why wouldn't you do resi's, guys like this must be PRINTING MONEY!
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/hss/2153563508.html
> 
> I wouldn't drive 20 miles each way to do a hilly, un-paved drive for 20 bucks... Jim here is def. in it for the long haul


Not really, you arent gonna make a whole lotta money doing a 20+ mile radius for $20 no matter the size. Gee the ad says nothing about insurance and prepaid is spelled wrong so whats that tell ya?


----------



## thatlittleguy? (Sep 22, 2010)

NPMinc;1192750 said:


> Not really, you arent gonna make a whole lotta money doing a 20+ mile radius for $20 no matter the size. Gee the ad says nothing about insurance and prepaid is spelled wrong so whats that tell ya?


Yeah, that was a joke. Figure he's paying himself about 3 bucks an hour after gas for a 40 mile round trip and ten minute push lol.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Who says he doesn't have 10 or 20 more on the way?


----------



## thatlittleguy? (Sep 22, 2010)

cretebaby;1193176 said:


> Who says he doesn't have 10 or 20 more on the way?


Conceivable in one direction maybe. However, he states in his ad that he will do ANY driveway within 20 miles for 20 bucks. You think this guy has 10-20 driveways at all points of the compass?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

thatlittleguy?;1193218 said:


> Conceivable in one direction maybe. However, he states in his ad that he will do ANY driveway within 20 miles for 20 bucks. You think this guy has 10-20 driveways at all points of the compass?


Ya never know do ya?

Maybe he has a truck for each point of the compass.


----------



## thatlittleguy? (Sep 22, 2010)

Play devil's advocate all you want crete. I'll just say this; I sincerely hope that someone as ignorant as this clown (misspelled paid, typed an ad in all caps, offered to do any driveway for 20 dollars) can not afford to have more than one truck.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

thatlittleguy?;1193237 said:


> Play devil's advocate all you want crete. I'll just say this; I sincerely hope that someone as ignorant as this clown (misspelled paid, typed an ad in all caps, offered to do any driveway for 20 dollars) can not afford to have more than one truck.


I know a guy that does a few for $4. Sometimes he spells funny too. He seems to be doing alright.


----------

